

South Australia gaming start-up Odd Games has MEGA win - Finntastic
http://www.startupsmart.com.au/finance/2011-07-18/sa-gaming-start-up-odd-games-has-mega-win.html

======
keyle
I lived in Adelaide for 8 years. I moved to Brisbane about a year ago. Just
not enough work in Adelaide, and the government is too narrow minded (south
australians will agree with me).

As a person that runs his own business, there is far more talent to tap into
in Brisbane, and client with big wallets.

Don't get me wrong, I love SA and I call it home, but work wise, it ain't this
'untapped potential' they claim it is.

------
nopassrecover
Are there more HNers in Adelaide than I suspect?

~~~
jbarham
I was in Adelaide until 6 weeks ago when I moved to Melbourne to start a new
job as tech lead in Python/Django web development.

I would have liked to have stayed in Adelaide, but from my own personal job
search there were very few development jobs advertised in Adelaide and those
that were tended to use old technologies (e.g., zero Python jobs advertised on
seek.com.au in Adelaide vs. dozens in Sydney and Melbourne) and be government
or defense related.

~~~
daemin
I was one until November last year when I moved to somewhere smaller and
colder, Canberra. I did work for a startup in Adelaide for almost 6 years, so
I just wanted something different and a new environment, hence the move.

That said there are a few interesting companies and people in Adelaide that
want to build some cool things, but in reality a lot of graduates and other
skilled people move interstate, especially Melbourne or Sydney.

